# Ppe



## Rakoprtr (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey just a curious question what is everyone's favorite helmet to wear? Also prolly investing n my first pair of chaps soon was taking down some 10 - 18 inch gums at my dads place a few weeks ago got my first taste of kickback cought the tip in my left thigh jeans took most of the damage as I had already let off the trigger but still a close call so what chaps do yall recommend


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 20, 2012)

I have Stihl chaps and they work great! A little pricey but they are great! I use my Stihl Lumberjack system helmet also when I am in the woods because of the ear muffs and stuff. If I am in thick old growth or 2nd growth wood I wear my signed Rygaard Aluminum hardhat  Its is awesome and has everyone who works for Rygaard's signature on it!


----------



## arathol (Jun 20, 2012)

PPE is one place where theres no room for skimping. Get the best you can afford. Spending a couple hundred on safety is a lot cheaper than a trip to the ER or worse. Helmets are a dime a dozen but the cheapies are hardly better than no helmet at all. Get a quality helmet with face screen and hearing protection. Side impact rating is a plus too. 
I'd choose chaps with a full wrap on the lower leg, much better protection and trip hazards are greatly reduced. Check out the comparision videos on youtube and see for yourself which ones work better than others. Some will stop the saw before full penetration, some will just slow it down and reduce the damage to you.
I use a Rockman helmet and Labonville full wrap chaps. Additionally I have a pair of kevlar cut resistant chainsaw boots with steel toes because the rules say I have to wear them at work when I am cutting. Its not a bad idea especially when using a long bar on the ground. Its pretty easy to nick your foot if you aren't careful.


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

View attachment 242474


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 20, 2012)

Back in the day before I'd ever heard the term PPE.


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

I would like to find some South Park stickers but I don't think they make them, yet.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 20, 2012)

@slowp that's awsome nothin better than ponys and butterfly's while running a big @@@ saw

What's the pros and cons of a full brim vs a forester system with the muffs and screen


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 21, 2012)

full brim keeps the rain from running down yer back... and the forester hat makes ya look like george jetson, plus the "tin" hats are a little lighter than the plastic stuff


----------



## Samlock (Jun 21, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> full brim keeps the rain from running down yer back... and the forester hat makes ya look like george jetson, plus* the "tin" hats are a little lighter than the plastic stuff*



Are they?

I just had a couple of bad neck days in row. Such days the weight of a helmet makes my head ache. 600 mg of ibubrofen every 3 hours needed. Too bad the tin hats are not available here. I'd give it a try for sure!


----------



## slowp (Jun 21, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Are they?
> 
> I just had a couple of bad neck days in row. Such days the weight of a helmet makes my head ache. 600 mg of ibubrofen every 3 hours needed. Too bad the tin hats are not available here. I'd give it a try for sure!



Yes they are. The bad thing is they are noisier, which you wouldn't notice when running a saw. But when you are walking and the brush is hitting your tin hat, well, it makes a lot of noise. It makes even more noise when your coworker hits you on the head with a stick, or rock, which they may do because it makes a lot of noise....and they are feeling the need to be evil. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 21, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Are they?
> 
> I just had a couple of bad neck days in row. Such days the weight of a helmet makes my head ache. 600 mg of ibubrofen every 3 hours needed. Too bad the tin hats are not available here. I'd give it a try for sure!



Ya know, I have a 2 very nice MacTs. One is a cap and the other a helmet. I'd be willing to send you one in exchange for an autographed picture of my future wife. I mean since she lives just a short distance from you and all.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 21, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I have Stihl chaps and they work great! A little pricey but they are great! I use my Stihl Lumberjack system helmet also when I am in the woods because of the ear muffs and stuff. If I am in thick old growth or 2nd growth wood I wear my signed Rygaard Aluminum hardhat  Its is awesome and has everyone who works for Rygaard's signature on it!



Shane we all appreciate your enthusiasm but giving out advice on safety gear, come on. You're what, 14 years old? How about leaving some topics alone.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 21, 2012)

Dude ur 14 shouldn't u b in high school


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dude... at least he can spell and punctuate! 

Gary


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 21, 2012)

Just a tin skull bucket on the -er jobs. The tink sound of small stuff works well to warn you bigger stuff is on the way, and the sound of the rain can put you in a fitful nap at lunch time lol

When sawin on my own dime I just wear my hardhat if fallin trees. Yes I have some eye protection; I wear regular glasses and yes they aren't a good substitute for safety glasses but im aware and accept that and admit I prob should get a face shield. If forced to, I will wear chaps.

PPE is not an excuse to throw caution to the wind however.

Most PPE does keep you safe but even more so it protects the company from you.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 21, 2012)

I used to be a good speller feller Just been hit on the head by to many branches and one to many booms in the desert I recon


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 21, 2012)

seen some newer aluminium hats lately but they are a little thicker with an extra plate on the top, may still be lighter than the plastic ones, however the gub-a-mint has signed off on em and the old mak-ts and jackson alumahats are not "osha aproved" Whatever... personally I don't wear chaps and should wear safety glasses but once again I am crazy. I do like the sound of the rain and especially hail on my tin hat...


----------



## Philbert (Jun 21, 2012)

Without being a smart a**, the best PPE is the stuff that you will wear. Make sure you get stuff you like and feel comfortable with.

HELMETS

Helmets should meet the ANSI standard. Most are rated for a single, top impact only. Some (Type II) are rated for side impact - they essentially have a styrofoam liner inside, but are bulkier and heavier. Husqvarna and STIHL all-in-one helmet systems are lighter weight - which many people find more comfortable and are more likely to wear. MSA makes some heavier duty helmet systems, which are also heavier to wear. The face screen protects your kisser, but does not replace safety glasses.

As noted, full brim keeps more rain off in the Pacific Northwest, where it is always raining. Not a big deal in other places. Climbers wear helmets without brims to avoid snagging, and with a chin strap to keep them from falling off. Some people find metal hats colder or hotter than plastic. They also do not insulate against electricity.

If you don't like the all-in-one design you can wear a standard construction helmet ($6), along with ANSI approved safety glasses (not just sun glasses) and ear plugs.

CHAPS

Again, more protective chaps are heavier and less comfortable. If you run a smaller saw, and are mostly cutting firewood from a stack, you might be fine with a lighter pair of 'apron' chaps (cover the front and sides of your legs only). 'Wrap chaps' (wrap around the back of your calves) provide more protection when you are climbing around amongst the wood, but are heavier, hotter, and more restrictive. More layers are more protective, but . . .

Most chaps are more comfortable with a pair of suspenders. Husqvarna and STIHL are widely available. A lot of guys on this site like site sponsor's Labonville chaps.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pilcLXpdJK0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

OTHER

Don't forget boots!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Pequmgt21Lw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I have a few helmets and a few sets of chaps, and select them based on what I will be doing.

Philbert


----------



## madhatte (Jun 22, 2012)

Just found a nice old 6-point Mac-T. Geeze. What a bummer. That suspension can't go out far enough for a big ol' noggin like mine without smashing leatherette and aluminum into my scalp. The 4-point is definitely an improvement, style points notwithstanding. I like my old 4-point Mac-T better than my Skull Bucket, but I'm "officially" not allowed to wear it at work. Aluminum full-brim is my preference and I always wear one except on the fireline where I'm required to wear plastic; for that I have a good full-brim Bullard. Full-brim not only keeps rain off the shoulders but also sun off the face and neck and debris out of the shirt. 

I fully agree with the statement that "the best PPE is the stuff that you will wear". I'd no doubt have been whanged a few times if I didn't have the option of a tin hat as I'd be looking for every possible excuse to not wear anything at all, rather than plastic.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 22, 2012)

You can buy some really expensive Kevlar hard hats - resist high temperatures - used in some steel mills and steel erection jobs. What a lot of people don't get is that is that the suspension (those thin straps) is what absorbs the shock of impact. The shell provides some protection against penetration, but distributes the load across the suspension, which stretches (or breaks) and distributes a point load across your noggin.

If a helmet saves you from one good whack, it has done it's job and should be replaced.

Philbert


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Just found a nice old 6-point Mac-T. Geeze. What a bummer. That suspension can't go out far enough for a big ol' noggin like mine without smashing leatherette and aluminum into my scalp. The 4-point is definitely an improvement, style points notwithstanding. I like my old 4-point Mac-T better than my Skull Bucket, but I'm "officially" not allowed to wear it at work. Aluminum full-brim is my preference and I always wear one except on the fireline where I'm required to wear plastic; for that I have a good full-brim Bullard. Full-brim not only keeps rain off the shoulders but also sun off the face and neck and debris out of the shirt.
> 
> I fully agree with the statement that "the best PPE is the stuff that you will wear". I'd no doubt have been whanged a few times if I didn't have the option of a tin hat as I'd be looking for every possible excuse to not wear anything at all, rather than plastic.



Yeah the MacT isn't big enough for me either. I guess we just have bigger brains than some other people.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Without being a smart a**, the best PPE is the stuff that you will wear. Make sure you get stuff you like and feel comfortable with.
> 
> HELMETS
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but your chaps description is wrong. More layers do not equate to more protection if that is your sole basis for comparison. Most chaps sold are the cheapo Stihl and Husqvarna brands (made by others) and filled with generic protection layers. Avoid them and buy chaps that use Kevlar for protection. They will cost more but will offer MUCH better cut resistance. Make it easy on yourself and by FSS stamped chaps. Labonville makes cheap chaps and good chaps, buyer beware.

I also disagree with wearing safety glasses. They get sweat covered and gunked up by tree and brush sap. If you can tolerate that then fine but wire screen goggles or glasses are not effected by either sweat or sap and are very rugged. Safety glasses are needed when working with metal and a grinder. Bugz don't fit my head either.

I do agree with the need for PPE that meets the job (I wear a Stihl helmet system when cutting firewood and a Bullard wildland helmet with ear plugs and goggles for work.) I have a pair of Stihl safety sunglasses when using a firehose, same goes for gloves leather on the fireline, rigging or no gloves otherwise.

I also agree that PPE has to be worn to work. If your PPE is in the truck because you don't like to wear it then you need to change to something that you will wear.

This vid will get a laugh out of anyone who has ever worked fire. The PPE ensemble is great. It is also a little painful to watch. I broke my own rule and didn't search to see if this has been posted before so if it has I appologise.
Worst fire department in the United States? - YouTube


----------



## imagineero (Jun 22, 2012)

slowp said:


> I would like to find some South Park stickers but I don't think they make them, yet.



south park stickers | eBay


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Yeah the MacT isn't big enough for me either. I guess we just have bigger brains than some other people.



More likely having to do with bone thickness. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jun 22, 2012)

Grants Pass is where all them Californians who hate California taxes moved to.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 22, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> More likely having to do with bone thickness. :hmm3grin2orange:



Aw, now... you might have something there.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Ya know, I have a 2 very nice MacTs. One is a cap and the other a helmet. I'd be willing to send you one in exchange for an autographed picture of my future wife. I mean since she lives just a short distance from you and all.



For whom would you like Mrs. Turunen to write the inscription?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> More layers do not equate to more protection if that is your sole basis for comparison.


Nope. It is a combination of the number of layers, the thickness of the layers, and the material used. However, the more protective chaps that I have seen have always been thicker and heavier than basic protection. Some will disagree with you that Kevlar is always the best choice. My basis for choice will remain the UL rating, which is based upon testing, rather than a description.




2dogs said:


> I also disagree with wearing safety glasses. They get sweat covered and gunked up by tree and brush sap.


Then we agree to disagree. The mesh face shield protects your face against swinging branches (up to a point) and flying chips. It does not protect against things that come over, under, around, or through the mesh (some are plastic). It does not protect when the visor is up and the missile comes from work that someone else is doing.

There are hundreds of styles of ANSI approved safety glasses available; you should be able to find ones that work for you. I wear prescription glasses so I wear prescription safety glasses with side shields along with my helmet system. Yeah, I have to wipe or clean them occasionally, but I value my eyes.





2dogs said:


> I do agree with the need for PPE that meets the job . . . I also agree that PPE has to be worn to work.


Well, at least we agree on something!

Philbert


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

Samlock said:


> For whom would you like Mrs. Turunen to write the inscription?



"To Bill, my future love. Tarja" Which MacT shall I ship?


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 22, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Back in the day before I'd ever heard the term PPE.



Yep; I spent more years cutting trees w/o PPE than I have with it, but now it's on with the PPE before I use the saw or the brushcutter. Many a sawyer had to learn as did the OP, that PPE is cheap insurance in caring for one's self. The new helmets with the face shield and earmuffs all in one make it easy and comfortable for the woodsman. Just remember to lift up the face shield before you spit.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Yep; I spent more years cutting trees w/o PPE than I have with it, but now it's on with the PPE before I use the saw or the brushcutter. Many a sawyer had to learn as did the OP, that PPE is cheap insurance in caring for one's self. The new helmets with the face shield and earmuffs all in one make it easy and comfortable for the woodsman. Just remember to lift up the face shield before you spit.:hmm3grin2orange:



The biggest problem I have with the helmet systems is they aren't back-of-the-pickup tough. 99% of the time that helmet goes on the backseat but when I'm feeling paticularly stupid and toss it in the truck bed I find I am doing repair work before I can wear it again. Any PPE can be damaged this way of course but helmet systems are the most likely item to be damaged.

I am actually surprised that there is no "stale date" molded into the shell of plastic helmets. Is 3 years out in the sun (PNWers, the sun is the big yellow thing in the sky over Disneyland) too much UV for the plastic? I have no idea. The only thing I do is flex my helmet from time to time and look for cracks.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 22, 2012)

Most hardhats for construction work are good for 5 years past the date stamped on it.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope; they ain't made for tossin' round, or even rough handling. Matter of fact, they'll come apart on ya anyhow with their plastic push-n-snapon design.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> More likely having to do with bone thickness. :hmm3grin2orange:



Shhh!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I am actually surprised that there is no "stale date" molded into the shell of plastic helmets.





mdavlee said:


> Most hardhats for construction work are good for 5 years past the date stamped on it.



The manufacturers recommend that they be replaced 5 years after being put into use. The date molded into the shell is the date it was molded, which is a good starting point. If the helmet sat on a cool, dry, dark shelf for several years before it was first used, that date might not be the best to go by.

Sunlight (back window of a car or truck) and heat are hard on plastic helmets. They recommend that they be discarded if you see any chalking, cracks, or deformation, or if it has survived a significant blow, even if it still looks good. Since basic plastic hard hats are so cheap ($6 - $15), it is an inexpensive thing to do.

Philbert


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks in part to our super-dooper ozone layer hi-vis plastic helmets are only good for 2 years from date of issue in the bush in NZ, although non hi-vis ones are good for 3 years


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have information on Bailey's Aluminum Hardhats?


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 22, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## Alex D (Jun 22, 2012)

The most important PPE is yourself namely your skill level. To quote D. Douglas Dent author of Professional Timber Falling A Procedural Approach:
" Perhaps a major contributor to ineffective safety planning and programs on all levels is a result, at least in part, of the belief that accidents and deaths can be reduced solely by the implementation of safety procedures. In reality it is the combined application of proper technique and safety measures that can reduce accidents."

Just remember wearing chaps, helmets, boots etc... does not make you invinicble and in many situations no amount of safety equipment will save you, only your judgement, skill/proper technique can.

Now with the above being said as far as chaps, helmet, eye protection and boots go choose what is the best for you and in which you still have high mobility. Having boots that are overly heavy and loaded with protection or having overly thick chaps like the laybonville competition ones can hamper your ability or slow you down greatly when running from a falling tree which could lead to death. 

What I use for safety equipment is the stihl helmet system- gives you hearing, eye and head protection all in one. And also the Stihl pro chaps with the 4 layers of kevlar. Although any pro helmet or chap system from husqvarna, oregon, laybonville etc... will work.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

Alex D said:


> The most important PPE is yourself namely your skill level. To quote D. Douglas Dent author of Professional Timber Falling A Procedural Approach:
> " Perhaps a major contributor to ineffective safety planning and programs on all levels is a result, at least in part, of the belief that accidents and deaths can be reduced solely by the implementation of safety procedures. In reality it is the combined application of proper technique and safety measures that can reduce accidents."
> 
> Just remember wearing chaps, helmets, boots etc... does not make you invinicble and in many situations no amount of safety equipment will save you, only your judgement, skill/proper technique can.
> ...



I often dump my chaps when falling an iffy tree. I'm slow anyway but wearing just pants help alot.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I often dump my chaps when falling an iffy tree. I'm slow anyway but wearing just pants help alot.



you savage.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 22, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> you savage.



At least I don't work in a kilt. (I hafta admit I like the Utilikilt.)


----------



## madhatte (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> (I hafta admit I like the Utilikilt.)



Had a girlfriend awhile back tell me, "If you ever feel the need to break up RIGHT NOW, just show up on my doorstep wearing a Utilikilt. There's no need to say anything. I'll understand".


----------



## Gologit (Jun 22, 2012)

2dogs said:


> At least I don't work in a kilt. (I hafta admit I like the Utilikilt.)



Please, no pictures. Please.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I often dump my chaps when falling an iffy tree. I'm slow anyway but wearing just pants help alot.



Puts this picture in my head of you dropping your pants too on a super scary tree.:msp_scared:
Make it stop.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 23, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Puts this picture in my head of you dropping your pants too on a super scary tree.:msp_scared:
> Make it stop.



Yup...there's certain things that we shouldn't have to think about.

But you need to remember that he works in California....and in one of the most liberal and ecologically minded sections of the state to boot. If he does poop in the woods he probably has to put down a waterproof soil barrier and gather the results in an approved tightly sealed container for proper disposal.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 23, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...there's certain things that we shouldn't have to think about.
> 
> But you need to remember that he works in California....and in one of the most liberal and ecologically minded sections of the state to boot. If he does poop in the woods he probably has to put down a waterproof soil barrier and gather the results in an approved tightly sealed container for proper disposal.




Jesis Christ : You Have To ####...####.. Whats All This California Crap.

Do They #### Differently.

Back To Basic:

Just #### Behind A Tree!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 23, 2012)

Gologit said:


> he probably has to put down a waterproof soil barrier and gather the results in an approved tightly sealed container for proper disposal.



Won't be long before we're there, too. Them Californians keep moving here, putting down roots, and running for office.


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jun 23, 2012)

i use the north matterhorn with peltor muffs and face shield, oakley gascan sunglasses, stihl 4200 full wrap saw pants, baffin ice bear composite toe and sole boots. never have enough ppe. and never forget to wear it as well. I've trained myself to the point where i wont even go to work without my gear. have to have it.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> "To Bill, my future love. Tarja" Which MacT shall I ship?



Working on it, sir!

Helmet, please.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Working on it, sir!
> 
> Helmet, please.



PM with your address and I'll send it out next week.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Won't be long before we're there, too. Them Californians keep moving here, putting down roots, and running for office.



That is called Californication. You need to stop it now!


----------



## Samlock (Jun 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> PM with your address and I'll send it out next week.



Oh no, sir. You're not sending me anything yet. I just pulled some strings, but I can't 100% quarantee that I'm going to get the deal done. I'll give it my best shot for sure.

I'll contact you Bill when I see some progress.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I've searched every nook and crook I can find on the Bailey's fullbrim Mac T replica hardhats and got zip. T.A.S.C.O.'s was about to get my order but, ran across Cricorps Skullbucket while searching, so put my order in for one. If it don't fit the bill, I'll use it to water my horse.opcorn:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 23, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Well I've searched every nook and crook I can find on the Bailey's fullbrim Mac T replica hardhats and got zip. T.A.S.C.O.'s was about to get my order but, ran across Cricorps Skullbucket while searching, so put my order in for one. If it don't fit the bill, I'll use it to water my horse.opcorn:



Your Post Reminds Me Of When I Wuzz Dumb And Young. Forget The Young Part.

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/145279.htm


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 23, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Your Post Reminds Me Of When I Wuzz Dumb And Young. Forget The Young Part.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/145279.htm



And you were wearing that? Made a mess of things didn't it. Wind is good at contradicting one's judgement. I'd say someone's watching over you.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 23, 2012)

Aluminum Metal Hard Hats from T.a.s.c.o.

Tasco metal helmets

Philbert


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> That is called Californication. You need to stop it now!




Too late mang... the exodus has started...

Gary


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 23, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Aluminum Metal Hard Hats from T.a.s.c.o.
> 
> Tasco metal helmets
> 
> Philbert



Yeah!; I know. I've been looking at them for some time now. But the Skull Bucket name has got my attention for the time being. I'll know more about it in a week.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 23, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> . . . the Skull Bucket name has got my attention for the time being.



Name, Schmame! Don't buy it 'cause what it's called! Wear some scented hair tonic and call it 'Skull Bouquet!'

Philbert


----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Too late mang... the exodus has started...
> 
> Gary



I heard this today as I was entering, and they were exiting, Sunbirds in Chehalis. 

"Let's get out of this hillbilly town." Perhaps they were going to return south? 


For those of you unfamiliar with Chehalis, Sunbirds is a store where you can buy lots of stuff from rigging clothes to canning supplies. It is my favorite store in Chehalis.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 23, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Name, Schmame! Don't buy it 'cause what it's called! Wear some scented hair tonic and call it 'Skull Bouquet!'
> 
> Philbert



Like calling a SKILL saw a STIHL saw?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2012)

I think, though I am not sure, that the Skullbucket was made in the USA but the Bailey's hat is made in Communist China.

Skull Bucket Aluminum Hard Hats


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Oh no, sir. You're not sending me anything yet. I just pulled some strings, but I can't 100% quarantee that I'm going to get the deal done. I'll give it my best shot for sure.
> 
> I'll contact you Bill when I see some progress.



What size shirt do you wear? I have to send you a local t-shirt too.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Puts this picture in my head of you dropping your pants too on a super scary tree.:msp_scared:
> Make it stop.



No no no. I just take off my chaps. The pants stay on. Now go wash your eyes out with soap. Or sand.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I think, though I am not sure, that the Skullbucket was made in the USA but the Bailey's hat is made in Communist China.
> 
> Skull Bucket Aluminum Hard Hats



Thanks 2dogs: That article makes it clear that these are not imitations, but stock remaining from original production. Made in U.S.A. ? I can't wait to see.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 23, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Shane we all appreciate your enthusiasm but giving out advice on safety gear, come on. You're what, 14 years old? How about leaving some topics alone.



I was just trying to help 2dogs.....


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 23, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> Dude ur 14 shouldn't u b in high school



Um no, I am 16. If you are going to just jump on this fourm and be mean to people then we don't need that here!


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 23, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Um no, I am 16. If you are going to just jump on this fourm and be mean to people then we don't need that here!



I wasn't bieng mean and didnt mean to offend u or any one else I just didn't relize there was anyone that young on this forum and frankly I am glad to see that there are still a few kids in America learning hardworking early in life by time u get older u will know way more than alot of people who didn't start till late in life which is good and I didn't jump in on the thread I started this thread again I didn't mean to offend u or anyone else and I am sorry of I came off that way


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 23, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Um no, I am 16. If you are going to just jump on this fourm and be mean to people then we don't need that here!



You're 16? Are you sure?


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 23, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I was just trying to help 2dogs.....



ShaneLogs; you did help. You sound like an honest clean-cut young man with a lot of potential. Keep posting brother.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 23, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I have Stihl chaps and they work great! A little pricey but they are great! I use my Stihl Lumberjack system helmet also when I am in the woods because of the ear muffs and stuff. If I am in thick old growth or 2nd growth wood I wear my signed Rygaard Aluminum hardhat  Its is awesome and has everyone who works for Rygaard's signature on it!



Great Post Shane.

Beware There Are Sum Grumpy "Old Basturds" On Here That Can't Remember Being Young And Free.

You Are The Future:
Live Well My Friend!


----------



## Rounder (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't have time to read all this, but.......helmets are for bicycles.....hard hats are for timber fallers.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 24, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Don't have time to read all this, but.......helmets are for bicycles.....hard hats are for timber fallers.



What about climbers? 'Hard hats' or 'helmets'?

Philbert


----------



## Rounder (Jun 24, 2012)

Philbert said:


> What about climbers? 'Hard hats' or 'helmets'?
> 
> Philbert



Not sure there, kind of like calling a rifle a gun or a fly rod a fishing pole......just ain't right.
I wear a hard hat. Kind of identifies a green guy when they talk about their helmet.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Not sure there, kind of like calling a rifle a gun or a fly rod a fishing pole......just ain't right.
> I wear a hard hat. Kind of identifies a green guy when they talk about their helmet.



My background is in firefighting. We never called a helmet a hat. Guess that makes me and thousands of others "green".

http://www.firecache.com/products.asp?dept=27

Bullard - Industrial Head Protection and Face Protection, Respiratory Protection and PAPR's, Hard Hats, Fire Helmets and Rescue Helmets and Thermal Imaging Cameras

Better let the Germans know they are "green" too. 

Forestry Helmet System - Protective Head & Ear Gear | STIHL

Swedes too.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/...nd-sight-protection/pro-forest-helmet-system/

I worked with guys who did not want to wash their wildland PPE or their bunker gear because they did not want to look like a new hire. I had to threaten disciplinary action to get these guys to wash their gear.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 24, 2012)

I think Germans and Swedes wouldn't really get that, because in those languages there's no consept of 'hard hat'. Any hard bowl like object worn in the head for protective means is a helmet - 'hjälm' in Swedish and 'helm' in German.

Finnish language makes no distinctions either. Bicyclists, firemen, loggers, hockey players - they all are wearing a 'kypärä'. The only specified name I have ran into here was in the army. There a combat helmet is called 'potta' - a potty in English.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Well American English is a Germanic language so I guess we need to reverse engineer a few words back to the old country. Hey what about The Netherlands? They had an Olympic women's softball team, what did they call their caps?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Samlock said:


> I think Germans and Swedes wouldn't really get that, because in those languages there's no consept of 'hard hat'. Any hard bowl like object worn in the head for protective means is a helmet - 'hjälm' in Swedish and 'helm' in German.
> 
> Finnish language makes no distinctions either. Bicyclists, firemen, loggers, hockey players - they all are wearing a 'kypärä'. The only specified name I have ran into here was in the army. There a combat helmet is called 'potta' - a potty in English.



A potty? As in toilet? Or maybe just a pot, like a cooking pot?


----------



## Samlock (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> A potty? As in toilet? Or maybe just a pot, like a cooking pot?



Potty as in toilet. The military lingo is kinda salty. A combat simulation, where wearing a helmet is obligatory, is not 'potty training', though.

I don't speak Dutch, nor Friesian, so I have no idea what they call their softball caps.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 24, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...there's certain things that we shouldn't have to think about.
> 
> But you need to remember that he works in California....and in one of the most liberal and ecologically minded sections of the state to boot. If he does poop in the woods he probably has to put down a waterproof soil barrier and gather the results in an approved tightly sealed container for proper disposal.





ShaneLogs said:


> I have Stihl chaps and they work great! A little pricey but they are great! I use my Stihl Lumberjack system helmet also when I am in the woods because of the ear muffs and stuff. If I am in thick old growth or 2nd growth wood I wear my signed Rygaard Aluminum hardhat  Its is awesome and has everyone who works for Rygaard's signature on it!



Repped

Marines In Nam called helmets pisspots.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2012)

What were we talking about?


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 24, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> What were we talking about?



PPE. What's that on yer head?


----------



## imagineero (Jun 24, 2012)

Now Randymac, that's not a hat it's a cap! Wanna arm wrestle over it?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Now Randymac, that's not a hat it's a cap! Wanna arm wrestle over it?



You better bring your best game with you, that is my Sierra-Cascade Logging Show cap. I fell a bunch of trees wearing that, never got a scratch.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 24, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You better bring your best game with you, that is my Sierra-Cascade Logging Show cap. I fell a bunch of trees wearing that, never got a scratch.



Were men safer sawyers in those days? My summertime firewood sawing clothes were jeans, t-shirt, and wolverine boots.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2012)

I think we paid more attention to the business at hand and of the equipment of the day. Or we were just knotheads. That cap was lucky, never got in any trouble wearing it and all my cuts were true.
I had hardhats bent on my head 3 times, have the scars to prove it, I bleed profusely, it annoys me greatly.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 24, 2012)

Funny thing about head wounds.... big or small, they bleed entirely out of proportion to their size. It's a known fact that a scratch from a twig on the skull can produce up to 17 gallons of blood.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2012)

I have this amped up metabolic rate, it was worse when I was young(er), I bleed spectacularly, It clots up fast enough, but not before I look like I been fighting panthers, with a hatchet.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> I wasn't bieng mean and didnt mean to offend u or any one else I just didn't relize there was anyone that young on this forum and frankly I am glad to see that there are still a few kids in America learning hardworking early in life by time u get older u will know way more than alot of people who didn't start till late in life which is good and I didn't jump in on the thread I started this thread again I didn't mean to offend u or anyone else and I am sorry of I came off that way



It's ok. I'm sure all of us get pretty grumpy at times at one another on here. I accept your apologie.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> You're 16? Are you sure?



Yes, I am 16.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> ShaneLogs; you did help. You sound like an honest clean-cut young man with a lot of potential. Keep posting brother.



Thanks Sagetown! I look up to you!


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Yes, I am 16.



Wood hauler thread post #1591. I will ask you again...are you sure you are 16 years old?

Let's not forget your comment that you "cut lawns professionaly".


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 24, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Are they?
> 
> I just had a couple of bad neck days in row. Such days the weight of a helmet makes my head ache. 600 mg of ibubrofen every 3 hours needed. Too bad the tin hats are not available here. I'd give it a try for sure!



.
Man, I feel for ya Sam. I tried the Stihl hard hat system in 2003 . It was a really well built set up. cost me about 80$ . I don't know what it was about that thing but after a week or 2 it felt like Humptulips had set a flyin parbuckle with an inch chocker on my neck . finally in a fit it got the full force of a Viberg 105T adjustment. Until it was adjusted all over the road. . Went back to my Mac T tin hat


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

My biggest gripe with a helmet system is that it is fragile but that could all be my fault. However my second biggest gripe is that I am always having to take it off to plumb a tree or when I'm walking and looking for snags. The screen and visor hand too low and are in my field of vision.

I don't fault anyone who wears a helmet system out in the woods, they just don't work well for me. Cutting firewood or milling is a different story.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Wood hauler thread post #1591. I will ask you again...are you sure you are 16 years old?
> 
> Let's not forget your comment that you "cut lawns professionaly".



Depends on what u call professionally some people classify it as if u make money from it in that case I was professionally cutting cutting grass and shoveling snow at eight but some would say it is getting a business license and paying taxes and all that crap I'm not taking sides I'm just saying it depends on what u classify as " proffesonal "


----------



## Philbert (Jun 24, 2012)

The most damage we see to our STIHL helmet systems is from getting smushed into the equipment trailers between use. 

Visors and ear muffs get broken or bent. Much more awkward to store than a plain hard hat without the dangling accessories. But the attached visor and ear muffs more convenient to wear. We replace parts, but it is an on-going maintenance issue.

I once saw a bicycle rental trailer at a park that stored their rental bike helmets in a mesh hammock, hanging from the trailer ceiling. I thought about trying that, but that space is already full of other stuff.

Philbert


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Wood hauler thread post #1591. I will ask you again...are you sure you are 16 years old?
> 
> Let's not forget your comment that you "cut lawns professionaly".



Yes! I own my own lawn care business and I have a full blown business.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Yes! I own my own lawn care business and I have a full blown business.



That's great. I like it when a kid actually works rather than just begs from his parents. Now what about that post I referred to? You said you will be 16 soon. So which is it, 15 or 16?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> That's great. I like it when a kid actually works rather than just begs from his parents. Now what about that post I referred to? You said you will be 16 soon. So which is it, 15 or 16?



I was 15 but I just turned 16 not to long ago. Thanks 2dogs


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Um no, I am 16. If you are going to just jump on this fourm and be mean to people then we don't need that here!



by thw time I was 16 I had more time on a saw and logging than many on here who are 50 years old. Don't be giving a Maieack kid grief.


----------



## arathol (Jun 24, 2012)

Philbert said:


> The most damage we see to our STIHL helmet systems is from getting smushed into the equipment trailers between use.
> 
> Visors and ear muffs get broken or bent. Much more awkward to store than a plain hard hat without the dangling accessories. But the attached visor and ear muffs more convenient to wear. We replace parts, but it is an on-going maintenance issue.
> 
> ...



Where I work the guys are issued safety gear - Class 3 high viz apparel, gloves and helmet with muffs and screen. They are expected to keep and maintain that gear and always have it with them. When not working that gear is supposed to be stored in their locker, not left in a truck or anyplace else. Far fewer maintenance problems that way.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> by thw time I was 16 I had more time on a saw and logging than many on here who are 50 years old. Don't be giving a Maieack kid grief.



That is awesome Tramp Bushler! Did you use that Arctic Cat snowmobile when you logged when you were a kid.


----------



## arathol (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I was 15 but I just turned 16 not to long ago. Thanks 2dogs





ShaneLogs said:


> Yes that is me! Just a wee bit young  15 years young, I'll be 16 in september, thanks for liking my ride



Its still June where I live.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I was 15 but I just turned 16 not to long ago. Thanks 2dogs



On June 16th 2012 in the Wood Hauler Pics thread post# 1591 you said you were 15 and that you will turn 16 in September. What's up with that?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> On June 16th 2012 in the Wood Hauler Pics thread post# 1591 you said you were 15 and that you will turn 16 in September. What's up with that?




I know, I just turned 16.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 24, 2012)

A hard hat is what you wear to work in. A helmet is what you wear to ride a motor bike. Or Sky dive. . Helmets have built in chin straps. .

They put a real man in mind of thngs like college edjucations, half wrap handle bars. , Short bars, tuckin your pants into your boots. Bein on the dole, slopeing back cuts, Ect.Ect.Ect. 


:kilt::kilt::msp_laugh:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> A hard hat is what you wear to work in. A helmet is what you wear to ride a motor bike. Or Sky dive. . Helmets have built in chin straps. .
> 
> They put a real man in mind of thngs like college edjucations, half wrap handle bars. , Short bars, tuckin your pants into your boots. Bein on the dole, slopeing back cuts, Ect.Ect.Ect.
> 
> ...



Haha! You have something to say for everything! LOL!


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> A hard hat is what you wear to work in. A helmet is what you wear to ride a motor bike. Or Sky dive. . Helmets have built in chin straps. .
> 
> They put a real man in mind of thngs like college edjucations, half wrap handle bars. , Short bars, tuckin your pants into your boots. Bein on the dole, slopeing back cuts, Ect.Ect.Ect.
> 
> ...



Uh, what?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 24, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> I know, I just turned 16.



You have no credibility. I'm done with you. You are on my ignore list so talk away kid.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 24, 2012)

2dogs said:


> You have no credibility. I'm done with you. You are on my ignore list so talk away kid.



How kind... Your loss.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 24, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Marines In Nam called helmets pisspots.



I guess there's the same logic working in armies everywhere: What's in it, that's what it is.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 24, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> A hard hat is what you wear to work in. A helmet is what you wear to ride a motor bike. Or Sky dive. . Helmets have built in chin straps. .
> 
> They put a real man in mind of thngs like college edjucations, half wrap handle bars. , Short bars, tuckin your pants into your boots. Bein on the dole, slopeing back cuts, Ect.Ect.Ect.
> 
> ...



Yes! Last time I wore a helmet I was playing football in High School. At work a tin *hat*


----------



## arathol (Jun 24, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> At work a tin *hat*



tin hat?


----------



## wowzers (Jun 24, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Just found a nice old 6-point Mac-T. Geeze. What a bummer. That suspension can't go out far enough for a big ol' noggin like mine without smashing leatherette and aluminum into my scalp. The 4-point is definitely an improvement, style points notwithstanding. I like my old 4-point Mac-T better than my Skull Bucket, but I'm "officially" not allowed to wear it at work. Aluminum full-brim is my preference and I always wear one except on the fireline where I'm required to wear plastic; for that I have a good full-brim Bullard. Full-brim not only keeps rain off the shoulders but also sun off the face and neck and debris out of the shirt.
> 
> I fully agree with the statement that "the best PPE is the stuff that you will wear". I'd no doubt have been whanged a few times if I didn't have the option of a tin hat as I'd be looking for every possible excuse to not wear anything at all, rather than plastic.



I just drilled holes in my six point where the four point would be, and used 7/32 machine bolts for the rivets.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Jun 24, 2012)

Need to get my hands on a Mac T. Not a fan of "Made in China" products; PPE or otherwise.


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2012)

wowzers said:


> I just drilled holes in my six point where the four point would be, and used 7/32 machine bolts for the rivets.



I was able to replicate a six point suspension. I did have the original clips to use. I gave it to Mountaingal at the Montana GTG. But I wouldn't vouch for the safety of my work.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 25, 2012)

wowzers said:


> I just drilled holes in my six point where the four point would be, and used 7/32 machine bolts for the rivets.



Hope you don't end up with (4) 7/32" dents in your skull.

Philbert


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 25, 2012)

WaHoo! Just made it under the wire. Checking on my SkullBucket order status, and CRICorps dropped their sale as of today from $39 back to $69, and all the Silver fullbrims are kapoot, soldout, as best I could tell. 
They've boxed my silver one up, and it will soon be out the door.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> WaHoo! Just made it under the wire. Checking on my SkullBucket order status, and CRICorps dropped their sale as of today from $39 back to $69, and all the Silver fullbrims are kapoot, soldout, as best I could tell.
> They've boxed my silver one up, and it will soon be out the door.



Good deal. Send it out here before you wear it and I'll make sure it gets some real salty looking genuine logger woods rash on it. I'll send it back when it looks authentic...like this one: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Good deal.  Send it out here before you wear it and I'll make sure it gets some real salty looking genuine logger woods rash on it. I'll send it back when it looks authentic...like this one: :msp_biggrin:



What !; and miss all the fun and memories of breaking it in myself? 

When I was younger I broke in all my horses . Lots of memories there. Now that I'm older them beastly steeds have to be a little less spirited, if you know what I mean.


----------



## slowp (Jun 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Good deal. Send it out here before you wear it and I'll make sure it gets some real salty looking genuine logger woods rash on it. I'll send it back when it looks authentic...like this one: :msp_biggrin:



Is that the former Woodland Critters hat? There is no proper emoticon for the stinkeye you should get if it is the former Woodland Critters hat.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Rounder said:


> kind of like calling a rifle a gun ...



"this one's for fightin, this ones for fun"


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 25, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> "this one's for fightin, this ones for fun"



You mean 'shootin'. Course they are used fir fightin too.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks to me like in participated in a riggin fit or two.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2012)

Haywire said:


> I don't know Bob, it almost looks like a target!



I think sometimes it _was_ a target...every dent tells a story.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> You mean 'shootin'. Course they are used fir fightin too.



sage,
nah. when a recruit in marine boot camp erroneously calls his rifle a gun he is apt to have to hold his rifle in one hand and his piece in another and, while marching back and forth, recite the following in front of the rest of the platoon until the drill instructor has gotten his jollies.
"this is my rifle; this is my gun.
one is for fighting; the other's for fun"


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2012)

slowp said:


> Is that the former Woodland Critters hat? There is no proper emoticon for the stinkeye you should get if it is the former Woodland Critters hat.....



Nope, that's NOT the hat you sent me. It still looks pretty good...minus the Fuzzy Bunnies and Unicorns and Elves and other assorted critters that I couldn't identify and was too embarrassed to ask anybody about. Witness:


As it arrived here:








As it is now:














I only wear it on special occasions. :msp_wink:


----------



## slowp (Jun 25, 2012)

OK. No telekineticpathologicaltransmorgraphicalstinkeye sent. The world is still in harmony and beauty.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2012)

slowp said:


> OK. No telekineticpathologicaltransmorgraphicalstinkeye sent. The world is still in harmony and beauty.



Good, I'm glad you're not sending me that....whatever it was...that I can barely read and have no hope of ever pronouncing.

Am I still on the Cookie List?


----------



## slowp (Jun 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Good, I'm glad you're not sending me that....whatever it was...that I can barely read and have no hope of ever pronouncing.
> 
> Am I still on the Cookie List?



If you behave up to the GTG. There will be pie too. And Terry? (I'm horrible at names) is a master barbecuer.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 25, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> sage,
> nah. when a recruit in marine boot camp erroneously calls his rifle a gun he is apt to have to hold his rifle in one hand and his piece in another and, while marching back and forth, recite the following in front of the rest of the platoon until the drill instructor has gotten his jollies.
> "this is my rifle; this is my gun.
> one is for fighting; the other's for fun"


Okay; Jerry. Since the Marines made the change, I'll go along with it.


Gologit said:


> Nope, that's NOT the hat you sent me. It still looks pretty good...minus the Fuzzy Bunnies and Unicorns and Elves and other assorted critters that I couldn't identify and was too embarrassed to ask anybody about. Witness:
> As it arrived here:
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blame you there. That's a good one.


----------



## Rounder (Jun 25, 2012)

2dogs said:


> My background is in firefighting. We never called a helmet a hat. Guess that makes me and thousands of others "green".
> 
> Settle down, just having some fun...Just flipping a little ####.....I try not to take myself very seriously and neither should anyone else take anything I write very seriously. Matter of fact, I'm a ####ing jack-ass most of the time.....but you all know that already.
> 
> I don't care what anybody calls what ever they choose to stick on their head....Just stick something on your damn head.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 26, 2012)

2dogs said:


> You have no credibility. I'm done with you. You are on my ignore list so talk away kid.



Oh brother. .

Forgive me for not reading throughly, I don't know how much this has been discussed, but the strength of skull buckets is seemingly poor. I can mold mine around like it is made of sandwiched aluminum foil. I would just leave it be, but someone keeps curling the sides up and the front & back down to make it look like a cowboy hat. My hat always tilts to my right side of my head as it is, I don't need to look any dumber haha. 
Does anyone else have this problem? It never fails, my hat will shift, no matter which side I'm sawing on. I can look up with the hat at it's usual pitch and it wont fall off even though it is catching rain inside when I am peering with my left side. I look at my peers and their hats are always level. That prompts me to correct mine throughout the day cause I don't notice. I guess I was born with my hat tilted just right :msp_biggrin:. That or my dome is shaped like a clump of dirt lmao. . If I had money I would be manufacturing good hats, good fitting wool, reasonably priced clothing specifically tin cloth, cork covers, and some other jazz that I won't remember till I run into the problem that spawned the original idea. The local saw shops quit selling wool undies all together. I know there is a market for them. . As for the tin, to have to shell out over 100.00 for grease coated drop cloth trousers seems steep. I would like to take a shot at offering a reasonably priced chisel grinder as well. I understand that these products are of good quality and have stood the test of time, but there has got to be some kind of margin for lowering overhead and still keeping quality. Not paying for a name comes to mind,(cough) Filson. I need to look into Simington and their patents to see what can be done there. Such a functional tool as it is, it might be difficult to market one *like* it for less scratch. I'm just ignorant right now. . 
Yes, I know, I am rambling. It's been a while. . . As for my entrepreneurial aspirations, I would really appreciate any feedback on any of the stuff mentioned above!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2012)

yer hat is sitting on a sharp point, so it shifts some.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 26, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Oh brother. .
> 
> Forgive me for not reading throughly, I don't know how much this has been discussed, but the strength of skull buckets is seemingly poor. I can mold mine around like it is made of sandwiched aluminum foil. I would just leave it be, but someone keeps curling the sides up and the front & back down to make it look like a cowboy hat. My hat always tilts to my right side of my head as it is, I don't need to look any dumber haha.
> Does anyone else have this problem? It never fails, my hat will shift, no matter which side I'm sawing on. I can look up with the hat at it's usual pitch and it wont fall off even though it is catching rain inside when I am peering with my left side. I look at my peers and their hats are always level. That prompts me to correct mine throughout the day cause I don't notice. I guess I was born with my hat tilted just right :msp_biggrin:. That or my dome is shaped like a clump of dirt lmao. . If I had money I would be manufacturing good hats, good fitting wool, reasonably priced clothing specifically tin cloth, cork covers, and some other jazz that I won't remember till I run into the problem that spawned the original idea. The local saw shops quit selling wool undies all together. I know there is a market for them. . As for the tin, to have to shell out over 100.00 for grease coated drop cloth trousers seems steep. I would like to take a shot at offering a reasonably priced chisel grinder as well. I understand that these products are of good quality and have stood the test of time, but there has got to be some kind of margin for lowering overhead and still keeping quality. Not paying for a name comes to mind,(cough) Filson. I need to look into Simington and their patents to see what can be done there. Such a functional tool as it is, it might be difficult to market one *like* it for less scratch. I'm just ignorant right now. .
> Yes, I know, I am rambling. It's been a while. . . As for my entrepreneurial aspirations, I would really appreciate any feedback on any of the stuff mentioned above!



Hey Ted good to hear from you. I think I remember reading that one of the problems with aluminum hard hats was that they are easily pentrated. I can't find the info to back that up though. The Skullbucket added a reinforcement patch at the top of the hemlet, oops hat, that helped in that area. The Skullbucket shell is too small for me, no room for any shifting of the shell to absorb energy. The Bullard 911 wildland helmet is a much better and more comfortable piece of gear for me. It may not be the best for everyone.

Re Filson I don't even look at their products anymore. Much of what they sell is made overseas now though I think their core products are still made here. Filson prices are extreme, like may others say Duluth Pack, and there are other products that suit me fine.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 26, 2012)

2 dogs ; you must have one REALLY BIG HEAD. [/C:rolleyes2::msp_biggrin:OLOR]BB[


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2012)

The Bullard fire type hardhats are heavy. Velly heavy. I saw the surprise of a faller, after he picked it up, after it had fallen off during an unplannned acrobatic move by me down the hill. Then there was unimaginative language used to describe how heavy it was and how glad he was not to have to wear it.

I guess I could bring it to the GTG so you all could do the same?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 26, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> 2 dogs ; you must have one REALLY BIG HEAD. [/C:rolleyes2::msp_biggrin:OLOR]BB[




I do! Acorse thats cause I have a really big brain n thats why I right all the really smart stuff that I do.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 26, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I do! Acorse thats cause I have a really big brain n thats why I right all the really smart stuff that I do.



Whew ! Good. I mean, that your head's bigger than your hat. I mean, I hope my head ain't as big as yorn. I mean, I hope my hat fits, cause what you said was making me worry.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Frank Savage (Jun 27, 2012)

One thing about mesh face shield was not mentioned-if you wear dioptrical glasses and have cylinders in lens also (due to astigmatism) and/or turned lens axis a bit, under certain light conditions (flat light from low sun especialy) you can find out that you have a "wall of blinding light" just about 2 in from your face. Even worse in foggy or rainy weather. You can see absolutely nothing through it. You must stop, lift up the shield , let the eyes rest for some time, since they can sore quite a bit. 3 D-cell Maglite flashlight from 2 inches is quite comfortable compared to it. You can never experience this, due to mesh size, dioptries and cylindres combination, but if you do, it can be dangerous.
After experiencing this several times repeatedly during few days, I dumped the mesh shields and sticked to safety glasses (over the dioptrical-surprisingly OK, particularly the 3M 020 and 022 models). Not even a 8 gauge SxS double sticked in my mouth with both hammers travelin´ down would convince me (as a glasses-wearer) to pick up the mesh screen again.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 27, 2012)

Frank Savage said:


> One thing about mesh face shield was not mentioned-if you wear dioptrical glasses and have cylinders in lens also (due to astigmatism) and/or turned lens axis a bit, under certain light conditions (flat light from low sun especialy) you can find out that you have a "wall of blinding light" just about 2 in from your face. Even worse in foggy or rainy weather. You can see absolutely nothing through it. You must stop, lift up the shield , let the eyes rest for some time, since they can sore quite a bit. 3 D-cell Maglite flashlight from 2 inches is quite comfortable compared to it. You can never experience this, due to mesh size, dioptries and cylindres combination, but if you do, it can be dangerous.
> After experiencing this several times repeatedly during few days, I dumped the mesh shields and sticked to safety glasses (over the dioptrical-surprisingly OK, particularly the 3M 020 and 022 models). Not even a 8 gauge SxS double sticked in my mouth with both hammers travelin´ down would convince me (as a glasses-wearer) to pick up the mesh screen again.



Hmmm. Haven't experienced that yet. I wear tri-lens, and have astigmatism. Only use that rig with a brushcutter.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 27, 2012)

Frank Savage said:


> One thing about mesh face shield was not mentioned-if you wear dioptrical glasses and have cylinders in lens also (due to astigmatism) and/or turned lens axis a bit, under certain light conditions (flat light from low sun especialy) you can find out that you have a "wall of blinding light" just about 2 in from your face. Even worse in foggy or rainy weather. You can see absolutely nothing through it. You must stop, lift up the shield , let the eyes rest for some time, since they can sore quite a bit. 3 D-cell Maglite flashlight from 2 inches is quite comfortable compared to it. You can never experience this, due to mesh size, dioptries and cylindres combination, but if you do, it can be dangerous.
> After experiencing this several times repeatedly during few days, I dumped the mesh shields and sticked to safety glasses (over the dioptrical-surprisingly OK, particularly the 3M 020 and 022 models). Not even a 8 gauge SxS double sticked in my mouth with both hammers travelin´ down would convince me (as a glasses-wearer) to pick up the mesh screen again.



Do u still have ur face shield since u don't like it I might could help u get rid of it


----------



## Frank Savage (Jun 27, 2012)

Thankfully it was not my own equipment so I have no money in this experience, the tooling and PPE was provided first time by my school, second time by the landowner. Usualy I have very little or no troubles using the mesh screen with brushcutter, at least until looking just down on flat up to moderately rolling ground. Once looking up to light and down to shades, the problem arises and with regular chainsaw work, the carnage begins for me. I don´t say it will be the same for everyone with glasses, but it may come and it takes some time to find out what´s on guilt. The first time this apeared, I was quite struck and misconceptioned-as well as was one friend, also galses-wearer. Thankfully it was an easy limbing job at the moment...

Rakoprtr:
Sadly, I´m quite disqualified from those friendly helps and exchanges arising from talks on this well-worth site. Look at my homeplace tag-the postage makes these exchanges worthless.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 27, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Hmmm. Haven't experienced that yet. I wear tri-lens, and have astigmatism.



Same here. 'Progressive' bifocals with a lot of astigmatism. Not saying that it can't occur under the right conditions, but have never experienced it personally.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jun 27, 2012)

Frank Savage said:


> Rakoprtr:
> Sadly, I´m quite disqualified from those friendly helps and exchanges arising from talks on this well-worth site. Look at my homeplace tag-the postage makes these exchanges worthless.



Well, I hear that the Euro is in quite a 'mesh' right now . . . Is that yours?

Philbert


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 27, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Same here. 'Progressive' bifocals with a lot of astigmatism. Not saying that it can't occur under the right conditions, but have never experienced it personally.
> 
> Philbert



Astigmatism. Can't make a straight line. And in Boot Camp I had to align all the bunks. Woe's me !


----------



## Frank Savage (Jun 28, 2012)

Forgot to say-it was about 28-30 mesh, so pretty dense. Maybe with bigger openings it would be better. But haven´t seen such a mesh around.

Philbert:
No political talk here, so briefly: damn right. my own country is still quite well-doing, better than most others so to say due to: we don´t have euro and there are some competent people in our National Bank who managed the exchange policy well. No matter about corrupting government idioticaly rising taxes which brings nothing much worth, just makes the living 2x pricey, ministers who are just weeks in function until their (mostly finance-related) crimes and frauds haunt them or the prime minister remove them from the office for doing what they are supposed to do as ministers and not doing what someone who paid wanted them to do; and the fact, that about over 90% of industry etc. is directly or indirectly managed by 5 "financial groups" led by pre-1989 criminals and 1990-1998 "office desk thefts and stealers" in gross. But people are gettin angry...


----------



## ft. churchill (Jun 28, 2012)

I asked a similar question about the best chaps, and alot of people like the labonville full wraps, so I got 'em. I like 'em as well. Not too hot or restrictive in movement. As for a hat, I just use a plastic hard hat from my job. It's non-traditional, but it didn't cost me a dime. 
Besides, I will not get run off of a loggin' crew 'cause I'm just cuttin pinyon pine for firewood. (they'er rarely over 20 foot tall) I'm sure the pnw men will get a kick out of that. :redface: Since where I'm cutting is two hours away from a hospital, and it's just the wife and I, I'm all about safety in the woods.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

I have cut Pinon, it was like fighting a Hydra.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 28, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I have cut Pinon, it was like fighting a Hydra.



Fighting a Hydra. Sounds like a couple of Bird Cherries I met today. One of them wanted to send the sharp end of a limb through my face. I do wear a face shield on my headwear, but I hardly ever use it (face shield). It wouldn't have made any difference there, anyway. I ducked.

Personally I think the best piece of PPE is to live in an extended family. Thus you know that in case you end up a vegetable or a carcass, the kids will be OK. I mean, if you are absolutely sure nothing bad will happen in the end, no matter what comes up, you can pay attention to what's going on right now instead of focusing on scenarios fabricated by your imagination. Fear attracts trouble.

A bit aside of the tin and plastic hats. Just my thoughts today.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 28, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I have cut Pinon, it was like fighting a Hydra.



I'll try this again. Randy; I have not cut any Pinons, but I have had some good fights with Osage Orange. One has to fight his way thru the knarled thorny limbs to the trunk, not knowing which one will grab you and rip your shirt and hide. All the while leaking its sticky gummy white sap on you and the sawchain. And that's just round one.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sorry for ya Randy, I was think'n that you was cutting only the big timber in the cool country of the fog lands.  Widow makers out of the "hyrda" trees only get to drop 10 to 15 feet before they smack ya upside of the head. 
Sage, my co worker from ne Ok. has told me all about the fencelines of osage orange from his childhood home. They sound like good cover for gamebird hunting, but rough for fenceline mendin'.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 28, 2012)

- - - - - - - - -  * CRICORPS SKULL BUCKETS *

Where are they Made? CHINA
Here's mine just in from CRICORPS via Priority Mail. The Label tells it all. Zoom in and read by clicking view upper left of screen/ click 200%. Remember to change view back to 100%.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Sage I am sorry I gave you bad info re Skullbuckets. All in all though they are probably a better hat than the MacT.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 28, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Where are they Made? CHINA



Chinese people have heads too! Does not automatically mean that it is substandard quality - most Apple products are mare in China now. How does it look? Fit? Finish? etc. 

Philbert


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

How many Chinese own an Apple product or a Skullbucket? Just curious.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 28, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Sage I am sorry I gave you bad info re Skullbuckets. All in all though they are probably a better hat than the MacT.



I never gave it a thought 2dogs. It's what I wanted. I put a snap-on sweatband on it. Wore it out to the garden in 109* heat for a test run. Got in the corn rows and man those leaves flappin' against it sounded like a hailstorm. Definately Aluminum made.



Philbert said:


> Chinese people have heads too! Does not automatically mean that it is substandard quality - most Apple products are mare in China now. How does it look? Fit? Finish? etc.
> 
> Philbert



It looks slim and trim. Not bulky and thick like plastic ones. Thus, the crown doesn't have to be as high. A four ratchet suspension system fits great. Looking up at treetops, or down at your feet, it stays put. It's good up to a size #8 head. It's very well constructed. No blemishes, nicks, or scratches. Texture is smooth semi-gloss. My plastic one has been retired as of today.
It may be a tad heavier than my plastic one, as I swapped them from hand to hand.


----------

